# Mountain Dew Bottle Value



## bottlelover1 (Apr 1, 2007)

i was wondering how much my bottle is worth. it is a green glass mountain dew bottle. it is a money back bottle. the background of the label is white, and the mountain in mountain dew is green. the dew of mountain dew is orange. it is also a 10 OZ bottle. it says 24 g-20657 74 on the bottom. i think this bottle is from 1974. i would like to know how much it is worth. i bought this bottle yesterday for $1.25.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 1, 2007)

i see that you are looking for information on several bottle. you best bet is to post a picture of the bottles in question. there are many factors that affect the value of a bottle. a picture is the best way to judge them. i'm sure you'll get some replys with the help of a little more information.


----------



## bottlelover1 (Apr 1, 2007)

here is the picture


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 1, 2007)

that style of bottle was used in the 70's. what you paid is about right. they sell around here for around $1 - $3.


----------

